
Tech companies spent more than $64M on lobbying in 2018 - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/23/tech-companies-lobbying-2018-google-facebook-amazon/
======
rjmunro
Total lobbying spend is >3 billion dollars, so this is about 2%. This does not
feel like a large amount, it's roughly in line with the size of tech compared
to the economy in general.

